# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ποιος ειναι ο μεγαλητερος φοβος σας

## hornet

εμενα με τρομαζουν οι αρωστιες και πιο πολυ απο ολα το aids

----------


## giwta2

To aids είναι κάτι που μπορείς να το αποφύγεις όσο γίνεται.Αυτά που ακούμε καθημερινά ειδικά σε νέους ανθρώπους ,αυτά με τρομάζουν.Η αρρώστεια είναι ο μεγαλύτρος φόβος μου και ειδικά ότι έχει σχέση με τα παιδιά μου,επειδή έχω περάσει δύσκολες καταστάσεις όχι έτσι αυθαίρετα.

----------


## Adzik

pote mhn les se kanenan to xeiroteroys soy foboys..

----------


## giwta2

Για εξήγησε το αυτό καλύτερα με ενδιφέρει μιας και κάνω εντελώς το αντίθετο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> pote mhn les se kanenan to xeiroteroys soy foboys..




γιατί?

----------


## hornet

αν τρελαθω θα θεραπεφθω αν με χτυπησουν θα τους χτυπησω αν εθιστω θα αποτοξινοθω.το να περιμενω να πεθανω ομως χωρις να μπορω να κανω τιποτα ουτε να προσπαθησω καν μου προκαλει τρομο και φρικη

----------


## RainAndWind

Το να συμβεί κάτι που θα μου στερήσει τα παιδιά μου(θάνατος).Σχεδόν δεν μπορώ να το γράψω,τόσο το φοβάμαι.Και τώρα που διαβάζω τη φράση,αυτό το μου στερήσει,είναι τόσο εγωιστικό,αλλά είναι βαθιά ριζωμένος φόβος,δεν ξέρω,μακάρι να μην τον είχα.

----------


## Alobar

Επειδή έχω περάσει απ\' όλους τους φόβους που αναφέρατε, θα έλεγα ότι έχω μείνει... παρέα με τον δυσκολότερο. Ακόμη φοβάμαι εμένα δυστυχώς...

----------


## Oneiroplasmenos

δεν ξερω αν ειμαι ο καταλληλος να σου μιλησει RainAndWind, αλλωστε για τον λογο αυτο προσπαθω να αποφευγω να δημοσιοποιω μηνυματα που να αφορουν το ταδε ψευδωνυμο γιατι δεν θελω να στεναχωρω κανεναν αλλα θα σου πω επειδη ειμαι η τουλαχιστον ημουν ανθρωπος που αγαπουσε τα παιδια και τωρα απλα να αδιαφορω.

δεν νομιζω πως τα παιδια κατανοουν τον κοσμο των μεγαλυτερων. μαλλον το μηνυμα σου δειχνει οτι φοβασαι μην γινεις κακη μανα, τα παιδια σου παρασυρθουν η κατι τετοιο. απλα να ξερεις πως η ευθυνη δεν ειναι ποτε αποκλειστικα των γονιων. για μενα ειναι απαραιτητη η αγαπη και η συνομιλια με τα παιδια αλλα καποια πραγματα, οπως πχ κακιες παρεες καποιες φορες συμβαινουν οχι εξαιτιας κακης γονικης φροντιδας απλα ζουμε σε εναν κοσμο οπου η αδιαφορια ειναι μεγιστη απο ολες τις αποψεις. αυτο τουλαχιστον βλεπω εγω. εκτος κι αν εχεις μισθο ανω των 2-3.000 ευρω οποτε εχεις περισσοτερες επιλογες και λυσεις στην διαθεση σου, υπο την αποψη πως δωρεαν φροντιδα δεν γνωριζω περαν των πολυ κοντινων συγγενων. αυτα.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Και οι δικοι μου φόβοι στα παιδιά μου αφορούν..μεχρι να κανω παιδιά δεν φοβόμουν τον θάνατο,δεν τον ειχα σκεφτεί μάλλον.

----------


## hornet

και εμενα δεν με φοβιζει το να βγω εξω και να με πατησει το αυυοκηνιτο αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι το αργο και βασανηστικο

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> Ακόμη φοβάμαι εμένα δυστυχώς...

----------


## giwta2

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> pote mhn les se kanenan to xeiroteroys soy foboys..






Εξήγησέ το μας σε παρακαλώ.Νιώθω ότι επειδή έχω πάθει πολλά απο αυτά που φοβάμαι και φυσικά μιλώ για του φόβους μου κάνε μια προσπάθεια να το καταλάβω.Μήπως ότι φοβάσαι το προκαλείς με το να το λές;

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> pote mhn les se kanenan to xeiroteroys soy foboys..
> 
> 
> ...


κοιτα θα προσπαθησω να σου εξηγησω αυτο.οταν καποιος ξερει τους φοβους σου καποια στιγμη στανταρ θα προσπαθησει να τους χρισημοποιησει για να σε εκμεταλευτει

----------


## Mariah

Να χασω εκεινους που αγαπω και ενας πιο χαζος φοβος.. ειναι το υψος. Δεν μπορω με τιποτα να κατσω σε μπαλκονι απο τριτο οροφο και πανω.

----------


## oboro

Αλλο φοβος, αλλο φοβια. :P Κι εγω εχω υψοφοβια παντως. Επισης παραλογο φοβο και θαυμασμο για τις κατσαριδες. Ασχετο ομως.

----------


## Mariah

Mμμμ με ταπωσες ομπορο :p

----------


## oboro

Α, συγγνωμη... Κι εγω που ηθελα μοναχα να στην πω... :(

----------


## Mariah

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> Α, συγγνωμη... Κι εγω που ηθελα μοναχα να στην πω... :(


Eυχομαι τοτε να σου ερθει μια τεραστια ιπταμενη καφε κατσαριδα αυτη την ωρα που γραφεις :p

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Eυχομαι τοτε να σου ερθει μια τεραστια ιπταμενη καφε κατσαριδα αυτη την ωρα που γραφεις :p


Α, κανενα προβλημα - θα σκεφτομαι εσενα και θα την λειωσω. :)

:P

----------


## Mariah

> _Originally posted by oboro_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Eυχομαι τοτε να σου ερθει μια τεραστια ιπταμενη καφε κατσαριδα αυτη την ωρα που γραφεις :p
> 
> 
> ...


Με ειπε κατσαριδα τωρα ή μου φαινετε?? :p

----------


## krino

να μην φοβασαι.

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Με ειπε κατσαριδα τωρα ή μου φαινετε?? :p


Οχι βρε... Μια απλη εκφραση θυμωδους μισους ητανε :)))))

----------


## Mariah

Οκ εμπιστευομαι τον κρινο :p

----------


## impossible

Ειναι πολλοι οι φοβοι μου τωρα τελευταια αλλα νομιζω ο μεγαλυτερος ειναι να μεινω μονος στη ζωη και να μην εχω καποιον να μου δωσει εστω ενα ποτηρι νερο σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη. Αυτη η σκεψη με βασανιζει συνεχως.

----------


## Lou!

μην πάθω alzheimer ή άνοια.

μη βρεθώ με κάνα μούλικο. (μετά τον ηρώδη, να μαι κι εγώ)

----------


## claire

μεγαλύτερος φόβος δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα φοβάμαι τους σεισμούς!

----------


## predator

φοβαμαι οτι απο το ανχος οτι καποτε θα παθω καρδιοπαθεια και στα 40 δεν εχω υγειη καρδια και θα ειμαι καρδιοπαθεις

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ δεν θα ηταν καθολου ωραιο να εισαι σε ενα φερετρο θαμενος ζωντανος,χωρις καμμια ελπιδα διαφυγης και να περνας τις τελευταιες σου στιγμες ξυνοντας το φερετρο...μετραει αυτο?
Δεν θα ηταν ωραιο να ζεις μονος...να σο συμβει κατι και να περιμενεις να πεθανεις γιατι δεν προκειται να περασει κανεις να σε βοηθησει.
Να τυφλωθεις παλι θα ηταν πολυ ασχημο....χωρις την οραση τι την θες την ζωη?

Μπα δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα....φτανειιιιιιι:)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ δεν θα ηταν καθολου ωραιο να εισαι σε ενα φερετρο θαμενος ζωντανος,χωρις καμμια ελπιδα διαφυγης και να περνας τις τελευταιες σου στιγμες ξυνοντας το φερετρο...μετραει αυτο?
> Δεν θα ηταν ωραιο να ζεις μονος...να σο συμβει κατι και να περιμενεις να πεθανεις γιατι δεν προκειται να περασει κανεις να σε βοηθησει.
> Να τυφλωθεις παλι θα ηταν πολυ ασχημο....χωρις την οραση τι την θες την ζωη?
> 
> Μπα δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα....φτανειιιιιιι:)


Για το πρώτο σου προτεινω τεχνικές απο το KILL BILL ,για τα αλλα παλι να μη σκεφτεσαι..

:)

----------


## Sofia

τον \"κακο\" μου εαυτο καθως και οτι απροσμενα ασχημο

----------


## anwnimi

Τους διχασμένους μου εαυτούς:Ρ
Τους αγαπάω και τους δύο, τους μισώ και τους δύο. Θέλω να τους μονοιάσω.

----------


## giwta2

Αμάν Κιπ εχω κάνει ατή τη σκέψη και αγριεύτηκα που το διάβασα.Εκτός τις αρρώστειες ναι παιδιά οι σεισμοί σε σημείο να φοβάμαι μην πάθω συγκοπή.

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> pote mhn les se kanenan to xeiroteroys soy foboys..
> 
> 
> ...


οχι αν ειναι πρακτικοι τυπου...\'\'ασθενεια\'\' αλλα αν ειναι τυπου.. το σκοταδι.. ο πονος.. ο ρατσισμος..η μη αποδοχη..

ισωσ το λεω αυτο γιατι ημουν παντα ατομο που παντα μπορουσε να απαντησει σε οοολες τισ ερωτησεισ..ακομη και στις πιο προσωπικες...ακομη ετσι ειμαι...
αλλα οταν καποτε ειχα πει τους τοτε μεγαλητερους μου φοβουσ...υστερα απο καιρο..ηθελημενα απο το αλλο ατομο χρισημοποιηθηκαν εναντιον μου..για να με πονεσουν..να με διαλυσουν... χωρισ να μου αξιζει..μονο και μονο επειδη εκεινοσ ειχε την γνωση αυτου του φοβου..και ειπε\'\'αφου εχω αυτη την πληροφορια..γιατι να μην την χρισημοποιησω..δεν ειναι και δυσκολο..\'\'

και επειδη δεν μασ αξιζει να μασ κακοποιουν οι αλλοι με τουσ φοβουσ μασ...
δεν πρεπει να δινουμε αυτη την δυνατοτητα σε κανεναν...


οσο σκληρο και αν ακουγεται αυτο...ειναι καθαρη αμυνα...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by hornet_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giwta2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ελπιζω να μην ειναι στανταρ...ελπιζω ..και παντα θα ελπιζω πωα κανεισ δεν θα το κανει και πολυ πιο σημαντικο δεν θα θελησει να μου το κανει ξανα...

ξερω ζω σε εναν ροζ κοσμο ε?

σορρυ κι ολασ που αργησα να απαντησω..απλωσ δεν ειχα κοιταξει το μηνυμα αυτο το θρεντ δηλαδη..και παλι σορρυ...

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by impossible_
> Ειναι πολλοι οι φοβοι μου τωρα τελευταια αλλα νομιζω ο μεγαλυτερος ειναι να μεινω μονος στη ζωη και να μην εχω καποιον να μου δωσει εστω ενα ποτηρι νερο σε μια δυσκολη στιγμη. Αυτη η σκεψη με βασανιζει συνεχως.


ειναι δυνατοσ φοβοσ αυτοσ..αλλα νομιζω πωσ καποια στιγμη στην ζωη μασ..ολοι τον κουβαλαμε...αυτον τον φοβο...

----------


## hornet

αυτο παντως που ξερω ειναι οτι ενα ανθρωπος που φοβαται δεν ειναι απαραιτητα δειλος.ο φοβος ειναι αγαπη για την ζωη.το θεμα ειναι πως τον διαχειριζομαστε.

----------


## Adzik

ισωσ απο τους μεγαλητερουσ...χμ.μ..

το να τρελαθω..να χασω τα λογικα μου..και να μην με πιστευουν..

..φοβαμαι μην βγαλω ψωριαση παλι και δεν φυγει...αλλα να φυγουν ολοι απο διπλα μου γι αυτο τον λογο...να με σιχενονται..να μην με ξανα αγγιξει κανεισ..

φοβαμαι μην περασουν χρονια και μετα να μετανιωνω πως δεν εζησα την ζωη που πραγματικα ηθελα..και πλεον λογο πχ εμφανισησ... υποχρεωσεων δεν θα μπορω να κανω.. (αν και πιστευω πωσ τελικα οοοοοοοοοοολα αυτα που θελω ..να ζησω θα τα ζησω καποια στιγμη τελικα..)

ισωσ ακομη φοβαμαι πως ισωσ το παιδακι μου να μην με θελει...εγω εχω νιωσει πωσ δεν θελω την μαμα μου...σαφως ειμαι πολυ διαφορετικη μαμα ...αλλα δεν θα το αντεχα..

κατι πολυ χαζο..αλλα φοβαμαι μην γινω ασχημη και δεν αρεσω σε κανεναν.

φοβαμαι μην γινω κακοσ ανθρωποσ.αν γινω ποτε θα αυτοκτονισω.(θα κανω το παν να μην πλησιασω καν να γινω κακοσ ανθρωποσ.)

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ισωσ απο τους μεγαλητερουσ...χμ.μ..
> 
> το να τρελαθω..να χασω τα λογικα μου..και να μην με πιστευουν..
> 
> ..φοβαμαι μην βγαλω ψωριαση παλι και δεν φυγει...αλλα να φυγουν ολοι απο διπλα μου γι αυτο τον λογο...να με σιχενονται..να μην με ξανα αγγιξει κανεισ..
> 
> φοβαμαι μην περασουν χρονια και μετα να μετανιωνω πως δεν εζησα την ζωη που πραγματικα ηθελα..και πλεον λογο πχ εμφανισησ... υποχρεωσεων δεν θα μπορω να κανω.. (αν και πιστευω πωσ τελικα οοοοοοοοοοολα αυτα που θελω ..να ζησω θα τα ζησω καποια στιγμη τελικα..)
> 
> ...


φοβασαι τοσα πολα πραγματα που αν το καλοσκευτεις αυτο δειχνει οτι εισαι ενα ατομο που αγαπα τι ζωη και πασχιζει καθε μερα να την κανει καλητερη

----------


## Adzik

..δεν ξερω πραγματικα αν τα φοβαμαι..ανοισυχω..και ναι παλευω..με τη παρακιμρη λεπτομερια..να μην βρω αυτα που \'\'φοβαμαι\'\' να μην τα βρω στην ζωη μου.

----------


## keep_walking

test

[flash=425x344]http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/viewthread.php?action=attachment&amp;tid=5938&amp; pid=158939[/flash]

----------


## Adzik

τωρα που τα ειδα γραμμενα νομιζω τελικα πωσ ο μεγαλητεροσ φοβοσ μου ειναι η απολυτη απορριψη.

----------


## Adzik

κιπακο δεν φαινεται τιποτα..

----------


## Winston_man

Δεν θελω να πώ δημόσια. Οχι οτι ειναι κατι το \"φοβερο\" απλα δεν θελω.

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Δεν θελω να πώ δημόσια. Οχι οτι ειναι κατι το \"φοβερο\" απλα δεν θελω.


τι ειναι ντρεπεσε το καλο μετο chat ειναι οτι κανεις δεν ξερει την πραγματικη σου ταυτοτητα να φανταστεις εγω ομολογησα οτι ποτε δεν εκανα σολβσρη σχεση και το προβλημα μου με τη χριση ναρκωτικων ηπαρχει χειροτερο απο αυτο

----------

